# il marito passava al setaccio



## a malta

Ciao!
Rosa sapeva che il marito passava al setaccio la sua corrispondenza, quando ancora non si conoscevano, e lei, romantica, tollerava questa mania con un sorriso nel cuore.
Rosa sabia que el marido, pasaba por el tamiz su correspondencia/carteo, cuando todavia no se conocian, y ella, romantica, toleraba esta mania con una sonrisa nel corazon.
Volevo sapere se 'pasar por el tamiz' è la corrispondente espressione, in senso figurato, di 'passare al setaccio'.
Grazie


----------



## Larroja

a malta said:


> Grazie per revisoni!



Cara A malta, 

mi spiace, ma questo non è consentito dalle nostre regole. Una delle quali recita espressamente: 



> *5. Niente traduzione, revisione o correzione di testi o compiti scolastici*.Questi forum non fanno i compiti, le traduzioni o le revisioni di testi per voi. Lunghi paragrafi sono accettati solo se utili a rispondere a domande lessicali o grammaticali…​



Occhio, dunque: quando formuli le domande, sii precisa nel segnalare qual è il tuo dubbio specifico. 

Grazie per la collaborazione, 
Larroja
_moderatrice_


----------



## a malta

a malta said:


> Ciao!
> Rosa sapeva che il marito passava al setaccio la sua corrispondenza, quando ancora non si conoscevano, e lei, romantica, tollerava questa mania con un sorriso nel cuore.
> Rosa sabia que el marido, pasaba por el tamiz su correspondencia/carteo, cuando todavia no se conocian, y ella, romantica, toleraba esta mania con una sonrisa nel corazon.
> Vorrei sapere se passare al setaccio in senso figurato è 'pasar por el tamiz'?
> Grazie!


----------



## Agró

Yo diría "...el marido le filtraba la correspondencia/el correo..."
(y pondría acentos)


----------



## Tomby

Agró said:


> Yo diría "...el marido le filtraba la correspondencia/el correo..."


Sono pienamente d'accordo.
Secondo me, anche puoi dire: "...el marido le comprobaba/inspeccionaba la correspondencia/el correo..."


----------



## a malta

Grazie...ma qualcosa che sia meno "inquisizione spagnola", un modo di dire simile?


----------



## Agró

a malta said:


> Grazie...ma qualcosa che sia meno "inquisizione spagnola", un modo di dire simile?


Le revisaba el correo.


----------



## 0scar

Si se trata de la correspondencia que enviaba y no la que recibía, entonces hay que decir _le pasaba por el tamiz_ o_ le censuraba_ la correspondencia.

Pero sin más contexto puede ser cualquier cosa, porque sin alguna explicación no tienen sentido la frase  "quando ancora non si conoscevano"

Voy a adivinar: Estaban de novios por correo, no se conocian personalmente, ella escribía cartas de amor, y el tipo le criticaba el estilo o las faltas de ortografia.


----------



## a malta

0scar said:


> Si se trata de la correspondencia que enviaba y no la que recibía, entonces hay que decir _le pasaba por el tamiz_ o_ le censuraba_ la correspondencia.
> 
> Pero sin más contexto puede ser cualquier cosa, porque sin alguna explicación no tienen sentido la frase "quando ancora non si conoscevano"
> 
> Voy a adivinar: Estaban de novios por correo, no se conocian personalmente, ella escribía cartas de amor, y el tipo le criticaba el estilo o las faltas de ortografia.


Hola Oscar! Me refiero al carteo (cartas de familiares, amigas/os, conocidos/as), que ella habia recibido antes de conocerlo, y que se había traido en casa...una parte de su pasado...una forma de conocerla, no de criticarla.


----------



## 0scar

_Rosa sabía que él le leía su correspondencia de cuando  todavía no se conocian._


----------



## a malta

Gracias y buenas noches..."el leía con mucha atención", me quedo con este


----------



## Waldesca

Como se ha dicho, "el marido le filtraba/comprobaba/inspeccionaba /revisaba el correo..." *no es* en absoluto una forma ruda o bárbara de traducir "_il marito passava al setaccio la sua corrispondenza_". Tal vez si podría ser "controlar", "vigilar", "requisar", "censurar", etc.


0scar said:


> Voy a adivinar: Estaban de novios por correo, no se conocian personalmente, ella escribía cartas de amor, y el tipo le criticaba el estilo o las faltas de ortografia.


----------



## honeyheart

Si buscás una expresión con sentido figurado como hay en la frase original, podrías usar:

"Rosa sabía que su marido *inspeccionaba con lupa* su correspondencia...".


----------

